# Center Pairing for Classic Yamaha NS-670



## tonysbone (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a pair of Yamaha NS-670's that I'd like to integrate into a new 5.1 setup. 

Any good center channel speaker recommendations that would work well with a pair of these?

I'd like to stay around $200 for a center.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Tony. welcome to the Shack. I would suggest finding a center with as close a sound signature match to your mains as possible. The front 3 should be voice, timber, etc. matched to present a smooth sound stage on the front. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the Shack,

The only Yamaha centre channel that I can find that is matched to your mains is this one for $249 and will do the job very well.


----------



## tonysbone (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm 

Thanks for all the advice. I had previously been looking at the Polk CSI A4 center. I went to the store today for a listen. The A6 had a deeper sound that would pair better with the Yamaha's, but is too big for the space I have. Is it worth trying to pair new speakers to those made in the 70's? Should I just buy new Polk fronts to match the new center and move the Yamaha's to the surround position?

Also, any advice on how to best match sound signature between speakers at home and speakers in the store?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonysbone said:


> Should I just buy new Polk fronts to match the new center and move the Yamaha's to the surround position?


That's a good option ...buy new front speakers (L+R+C) and use Yamaha's as surrounds :yes:

If you really like the Yamaha sound, you can also try to buy some on ebay, craiglist, etc. and use as center channel, or you can simple phantom the center channel too :bigsmile:


----------

